# Help!! 98 A4 2.8 Weird TICKING noise from engine after 5 mins drive



## tonygump (Jul 27, 2008)

I am a newbie here~~~ My car is a 1998 (B5) Audi A4 Quattro 30V V6 2.8 MANUAL... The mileage is only 75k.

The problem is:
Everything is fine when I start the car. After driving for about 5 minutes, there is little ticking noise (like "Ke le Ke Le") coming from the front of the car.:banghead:

An odd tick-tick sound can be heard above approximately 1000rpm. Please refer to the video below for detail.




I am sorry that the weird noise is hard to hear due to the load engine sound. Please pay attention to 20 secs when the rpm is decreasing.. 

Any one has some ideas?? Cam tensioner?? EVAP Purge Valve?? Herter Core?? Any comments will be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

That doesn't sound like the EVAP valve, more like a rod bearing(s), but rather hard to tell 4sure tbh.


----------

